# For sale....



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!! What a great layout!!!!

http://www.uniqueestateforsale.com/

And...if that didn't interest ya....there's indoor layouts too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hRfNU5jnjs


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Looked into it..... 

Too many ZEROS in the price. 

Biggest drawback... the property tax for the 28 acres plus improvements is more EACH MONTH than my current mortgage. Oregon has to pay for its "state agenda" some how. 
The Big Boy and 2.5in scale steam locos are NOT for sale. Depending on how much equipment you want to have convey with the sale... Start at $5-6M and go UP. 

Mr. Miller is not in a rush to sell, so...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, getting a deal on a huge amount of track is diminished by not getting a deal on the steamers. 

The yard and covered storage is impressive... 

The house is weird though, looks like 2 stories on one side, not many people want to go up 2 floors to get to bed. 

What's up with that bathtub with the pull out steps to get to it? 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow... that is USB...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

someday when I grow up....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats the Tom Miller layout/estate. The layout was in the Gazette a couple times, sad he's selling it. I assume for the price you get the F layout as its built into the place, and the ride-on trackage, but I wonder if it includes the ride-on rolling stock or the F rolling stock, I doubt the O layout is included as that stuff is easily portable. 

This estate does perfectly point out my belief that if you have room for a ride-on layout like this, why not just go full 1:1 with a 18" or 20" gauge track and use it as a full scale field/estate railroad? 

Ugh, if I only had the money...


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Depending on where you live--like SoCal, the Bay Area, parts of the East Coast and Florida, $3.2 mil is not a lot of money, especially for 20 acres. Not that I can afford it. As for the taxes, as Vanderbilt or someone allegedly said, "If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it." 

Greg, as for going upstairs to go to bed, when my friend sold his Newport Beach house and built the house of their dreams on one of the islands outside Seattle, his wife insisted on having the master bedroom and her den/office on the second floor, even though the architect advised against it. When we visit, we get to sleep downstairs, where it's nice and quiet. BTW, my friend also has a detached, 3-car garage with a great man cave upstairs. Giant flat-screen TV, killer sound system, and shelves full of all the gee-gaws, etc, he acquired as editor of a leading car magazine. 

No point to this. Just sayin'....


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Vic 

Almost all the train stuff [rolling stock/engines] for the 1.6in scale and Fn3 layout is available if you want to negotiate it into the price. 

Tom is building [or has completed] another home in California. He just wants to do some other stuff. His cash flow does not require immediate liquidation of this property to keep on doing what he chooses.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought that F scale layout looked like Millers...but didn't know he had all that other stuff. I shoulda gone to the Portland Regional....damn.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, $3.2M in nearby San Marino will get you a modest little mansion. In Santa Barbara it will net a charming little tiny bungalow on a postage stamp lot. All depends on where you want to (or can afford to) live.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 03 Sep 2013 05:38 PM 
Depending on where you live--like SoCal, the Bay Area, parts of the East Coast and Florida, $3.2 mil is not a lot of money, especially for 20 acres. Not that I can afford it. As for the taxes, as Vanderbilt or someone allegedly said, "If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it." 

Greg, as for going upstairs to go to bed, when my friend sold his Newport Beach house and built the house of their dreams on one of the islands outside Seattle, his wife insisted on having the master bedroom and her den/office on the second floor, even though the architect advised against it. When we visit, we get to sleep downstairs, where it's nice and quiet. BTW, my friend also has a detached, 3-car garage with a great man cave upstairs. Giant flat-screen TV, killer sound system, and shelves full of all the gee-gaws, etc, he acquired as editor of a leading car magazine. 

No point to this. Just sayin'.... 



And here in NY, pretty much ALL bedrooms are on the 2nd floor..its perfectly normal.
I have been sleeping on the 2nd floor my entire life, in several different houses. 
first floor bedrooms are rare and unusual..as are single-story ranches in these parts.

But actually Greg meant that the master suite is on the THIRD floor of this estate..up two sets of stairs.
which is unusual, and something probably not a lot of people would like..

No point to this. Just sayin'.... 

Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

****, if you can afford the house and property, you can afford to have an elevator installed. hehehe 

If only...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful property and layouts. Been there a couple times, most recently during the western reginal in June. Got to ride behind Tom's big boy with Tom as the engineer. The F scale layout has to be seen in person to really appreciate it. Videos and photos don't do it justice. I think Tom just wants to move on to other things in life. The price tag is something I can only dream about but 3.4mil these days is really not that much for a property like Tom's. I think his priority is to find someone that can and will carry on with what he has established.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03 Sep 2013 08:33 PM 
****, if you can afford the house and property, you can afford to have an elevator installed. hehehe 

If only... 

All you need is about a 4x4 space to each floor and about $20k to install. They are best built in at the time of construction or they can be a major hastle to retrofit. A stair-lift is much less than expensive and invasive so much more common.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

As large indoor layouts go, a few years ago I visited a Colorado narrow gauge themed layout that Jack Verducci built for a wealthy client in the Buffalo area. Like Miller's layout it was floor to about seven feet tall with a trestle over a working waterfall. In a separate room there was a huge, snow-themed Lionel layout and a full-scale caboose. I'm not sure if the owner, who I never met, wanted the publicity, although he did do charity events and such. Two years ago while visiting the area, I noticed the 2 acre property--or at least property that sounded like it--was for sale. Don't know how it played out. Guess I could ask Verducci.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A stair-lift is much less than expensive and invasive so much more common.True, but if money were no object, I'd opt for a good-sized elevator with a fold-down shelf. They are faster and can be used to move stuff other than people from floor to floor.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think we would want something like that at our age. It's nice. but Mikie........way to much work to keep up and have to hire big crew to run it. Like Dwight said, have to install an elevator in the house, barn and etc. ........But, if one had that kind of money to spend guess it's ok.. 

We have a hard time just keep up with this place with almost an acre back yard with even the extra help we have. 

Guess it kind of how one wants to live. He has a very nice place but expensive on tax's and upkeep.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 03 Sep 2013 05:51 PM 
Vic 

Almost all the train stuff [rolling stock/engines] for the 1.6in scale and Fn3 layout is available if you want to negotiate it into the price. 


Not interested in the property, house, etc..., but if he has an Accucraft Flanger he's looking to sell I'd be interested


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I've heard he has a full time guy on payroll to maintain the track and train facilities. Having dabbled in 7.5" gauge I am surprised he has only one guy. Plus taking care of the rest of the yard, there must be quite a staff. One website said property taxes are $3900 per month. The new owner will need super deep pockets with no hope for ROI.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever website that was is putting up garbage about those taxes. I wish we could keep to facts.


----------

